# 2 platies ill



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

last night I noticed my old male and a young male both were twitchy and being picked on by the other male platies and one male guppy. The old male is at least 3 -4 times bigger than the guppy. The young male seems to be at the bottom of the pecking order and is swimming with clamped fins and hiding out.The old male is being tormented by the guppy taking nips out of his side.
Today both fish have a white sheen on the bodies, are clamped and just twitching .
I have removed them both to the quarantine tank and am treating them with Jungle fungus treaament. the tank they came from is getting a treatment with aquarisol for a few days.

I can't believe that guppies attack platies!
Also I found another guppy dead this morning-- actually I found the skelton.
it seemed fine yesterday and was part of the gang of males in the tank.

Is the white sheen likely a fungus or a protozoan or are they both the same? I think the big male also has some fin and tail rot- the edges are very white.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Wow, that is strange. But platies can be aggressive. I had a few that would chase my guppies non stop. Is there any way you can remove the aggressive platie?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sick fish are picked on by all. Often hounded to death and then eaten. This is natural. Ever watch kids on a playground? Don't leave them alone too long. I'm more concerned by the new illness. If I recall fin and tail rot looks like fungus, but its a bacteria. If the anti-fungal doesn't start helping right away, I'd try anti-biotic next. This random web site. http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/management/Lawler_some_signs_of_sick_fish.html says white sheen is bacterial, possibly Mycobacterium. Hope you don't have fish TB. Wash up after handing anything to do with sick fish and don't stick open wounds in your tank.


----------

